# 45 colt Uberti duplex blackpowder load Help



## Scott Greaves (Feb 4, 2006)

I need a good duplex load for my 45 colt pistol using IMR or H4227 and 3f blackpowder, can any one help and please give the good/bad on this type load.

Scott Greaves


----------

